# Abandoned? bird nest on my deck



## Nick (Jun 12, 2011)

So  I had this nest on my back deck that was built a few week ago in a palm tree I've got out there. I think towards the end of May. Anyway there are three perfect little blue eggs in it - but it's been a few weeks now and I'm starting to think the nest was abandoned. 








I have a cat so I was nervous the cat was going to kill the bird but I didn't see the bird's body or anything anywhere. So either the nest was abandoned or what? 

Anyway, any chance of saving the birdies? My wife said I should bring them in under a heating lamp or something but even if we did that I wouldn't know how to feed a bird or anything, lol. Plus I'm thinking since it's been three weeks those eggs are probably toast anyway


----------



## JimG. (Jun 12, 2011)

Nick said:


> So  I had this nest on my back deck that was built a few week ago in a palm tree I've got out there. I think towards the end of May. Anyway there are three perfect little blue eggs in it - but it's been a few weeks now and I'm starting to think the nest was abandoned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know it will lead to words with your wife, but leave 'em alone. Where does the cat spend most of its' time?

If the bird built that nest and laid those eggs without getting eaten, it clearly has figured out a way to do so incognito. Frankly, I think the challenge will be when they hatch if they do.

Or, maybe the parent did get eaten in which case the nest and eggs are trash.


----------



## Nick (Jun 12, 2011)

That's what I'm guessing. I read somewhere they normally are 12 - 14 days to hatch and thos ehave been out there for like 3 weeks at least.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds like a lost cause to me.


----------



## dmc (Jun 13, 2011)

My robin chicks in the lilacs are huge now...


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 13, 2011)

We have a couple of Robins that have taken up residence under our deck.  They actually have built three nest this spring.  First one was on the arm of our satellite dish.  We know she laid eggs there because I found one on the driveway below.  I think it got attacked by a Blue Jay that also lives here.  The 2nd two are under the deck, why #2 was abandoned I don't know but she's sitting on #3.  The male is a proud guy who likes to look at his reflection in the slider doors and the side view mirror of one of our cars 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah I think they are abandoned too. Something could ahappened to the mommy too. was kind cool they built the thing right on the deck, oh well.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 13, 2011)

If it's been a couple of weeks, especially with the variable temperatures we've been having, they're not even good for an omelet anymore. Sadl, but true. 

I did bird research in Arizona a large number of years ago, and we saw quite a few birds renest. Not so much after laying eggs, but it's not unreasonable.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 13, 2011)

I had a nest on my deck this spring.  A robin laid her eggs.  I could see it from my couch.  Big Mama would be gone each morning when I got up (5:30) but back within 15 minutes to sit.  Two Sundays ago I got up and she was not there.   I checked back around 9:00 and she was still not there.  I started to worry thinking something happened.  Well around 11:00 she showed up in the tree next to the porch.  Her wing was broken but she managed to climb the tree.  She could not get across to the nest on the deck.  I went outside to grab a stick to try and make a bridge for her.  On my way back in the house I heard a scream from my wife.  She tried jumping across and went straight to the ground.  I went outside to see her and she was running around and could not be caught.  It was a sad morning as I thought she and the nest were toast.  I saw her around the next couple of days and on the third day I chased her and she started flying.  Not far but around 30 feet.   After that I did not see her again and am assuming she healed herself and will breed another year.  

Was a sad morning when I saw her and her wing.  Her drive to get to those eggs was heartbreaking.

Seeing her fly made my day.

The nest is now trinket in my house.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 13, 2011)

Funny story about the perseverance of mothers (birds, at least).

When I was in AZ, i worked on the team that was studying woodpeckers. Part of what we'd do was capture the adults at the nest to take measurements and put bands on their legs for identification. The primary tool for this activity was a homemade contraption consisting of a windowwasher's pole that would telescope out to about 30 feet, with the handle of a fishing net duct taped to the end. Inside the handle was a sewing hoop, into which we'd stick a clear plastic bag. We'd position someone under the tree with the hoop held away from the woodpecker's hole and wait for the bird to go in the nest. As soon as it did, the bag was slapped up against the hole and someone would start wailing on the tree with a log, driving the bird out and into the bag. All fo this was, in most instances, pretty funny (especially 30 feet up a tree on Swedish climbing ladders).

The research we were doing is used by the Forest Service for their forestry management programs, so we took a group of rangers out with us one day to show them what we were up to. Thinking we'd make it easy on ourselves, we decided to go to a tree that housed a family of pygmy nuthatches (they're polygamists, and may have 5-6 individuals living in one nest) in a nest that was only about 15 feet off the ground. We got all set up, with the catcher stationed under the tree at the ready and a beater off to the side ready to beat the tree. I got the rangers settled down a bit away from teh tree where they could see the hole, and we waited for one of the birds to go in. And we waited. And waited. And waited. half an hour later, we'd managed a couple of attempts, but hadn't caught anything. Thinking the bag was too far away from the hole (those guys are fast), and operating on the belief that if it doesn't move for long enough a bird will forget it's there (cat physics at work), we lined the bag up with the edge of the hole and settled in again. About 15 minutes later, 3 females flew over and landed on top of the hoop, and started pecking on the rig. One of the rangers said, "Not sure you guys are doing any good out  here, but you're sure as shit not bothering the birds."

We packed up and went back to camp. Never did get bands on any of those birds.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Funny story about the perseverance of mothers (birds, at least).
> 
> When I was in AZ, i worked on the team that was studying woodpeckers. Part of what we'd do was capture the adults at the nest to take measurements and put bands on their legs for identification. The primary tool for this activity was a homemade contraption consisting of a windowwasher's pole that would telescope out to about 30 feet, with the handle of a fishing net duct taped to the end. Inside the handle was a sewing hoop, into which we'd stick a clear plastic bag. We'd position someone under the tree with the hoop held away from the woodpecker's hole and wait for the bird to go in the nest. As soon as it did, the bag was slapped up against the hole and someone would start wailing on the tree with a log, driving the bird out and into the bag. All fo this was, in most instances, pretty funny (especially 30 feet up a tree on Swedish climbing ladders).
> 
> ...



Well, at least you didn't accidentally kill one or something...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2011)

The past 2 times I cut my lawn I've found a dead baby bird under one of my trees, not sure why they keep getting kicked out of the nest.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a Robin's nest under my deck. Friday there were 3 chicks in it. Yesterday nothing and I haven't seen either parent. I don't have a cat and I haven't seen any lurking around. Same for Blue Jays. I have seen weasels around my house in the past but none this year. I wonder what happened.


----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2011)

My cat is pretty ruthless so it could have been the cat. Although usually it leaves the severed heads on the back doormat.... blah.


----------



## dmc (Jun 13, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> Based on 'our' nest that has 4 chicks...they outgrow it and maybe the smallest or smelliest gets kicked out by their loving sibling (?).  Or if the mother still has to sit on them, maybe she can't fit and kicks out the bad apple? (ahhh...if only a human mother could wield such power)



Kinda like Alpine Zone?

FREE GSS!!!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> The past 2 times I cut my lawn I've found a dead baby bird under one of my trees, *not sure why they keep getting kicked out of the nest*.



For not freeing GSS of course. Don't free GSS, get kicked out of the nest. Simple.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Well, at least you didn't accidentally kill one or something...



That happened, too, though not during capture. Couple of removal studies that didn't, shall we say, go as planned.


----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2011)

Guys please keep it in the "Fight the power" thread. I'm talking about birds in here


----------



## dmc (Jun 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> Guys please keep it in the "Fight the power" thread. I'm talking about birds in here




Our bad... 

But the similarities between kicking a baby bird out and GSS were just too much not to mention..

My baby birds are fine... 4 in the nest... Red feathers now...  Almost ready for my cat to eat...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 13, 2011)

Birds?


----------



## dmc (Jun 13, 2011)

oh no you didnt....


----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2011)

dmc said:


> Our bad...
> 
> But the similarities between kicking a baby bird out and GSS were just too much not to mention..
> 
> My baby birds are fine... 4 in the nest... Red feathers now...  Almost ready for my cat to eat...



Yummy


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## dmc (Jun 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yummy



My cat... Like most - is a killer...

If i let her out all the time - she'd kill everything in sight..  And she doesn't eat what she kills...  She does it for fun..

The same sweet cat that curls up next to me on the couch and purrs...
Is a murderer .... for fun...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 13, 2011)

dmc said:


> oh no you didnt....



What? That's the New York State Bird. What's the problem?


----------



## dmc (Jun 13, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> What? That's the New York State Bird. What's the problem?



tweet tweet...


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> That's what I'm guessing. I read somewhere they normally are 12 - 14 days to hatch and thos ehave been out there for like 3 weeks at least.



It never crossed your mind to call Animal Control or some similar agency that could have helped you with this dilemma?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 13, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> I have a Robin's nest under my deck. Friday there were 3 chicks in it. Yesterday nothing and I haven't seen either parent. I don't have a cat and I haven't seen any lurking around. Same for Blue Jays. I have seen weasels around my house in the past but none this year. I wonder what happened.



Were they learning to fly? Seems once that's mastered everyone abandons ship pretty quick.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> Guys please keep it in the "Fight the power" thread. I'm talking about birds in here



There are some legit questions in that thread....just sayin'

FREE GSS


----------



## dmc (Jun 13, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Were they learning to fly? Seems once that's mastered everyone abandons ship pretty quick.



Kinda like mogul skiers on Alpine Zone..


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 13, 2011)

dmc said:


> Kinda like mogul skiers on Alpine Zone..



:razz: :beer: :razz:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> So  I had this nest on my back deck that was built a few week ago in a palm tree I've got out there. I think towards the end of May. Anyway there are three perfect little blue eggs in it - but it's been a few weeks now and I'm starting to think the nest was abandoned.
> 
> I have a cat so I was nervous the cat was going to kill the bird but I didn't see the bird's body or anything anywhere. So either the nest was abandoned or what?
> 
> Anyway, any chance of saving the birdies? My wife said I should bring them in under a heating lamp or something but even if we did that I wouldn't know how to feed a bird or anything, lol. Plus I'm thinking since it's been three weeks those eggs are probably toast anyway



If this happens again, you may find more help for the little guys here: http://www.mspca.org/programs/wildlife-resources/


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 13, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Were they learning to fly? Seems once that's mastered everyone abandons ship pretty quick.



Seems they could have. A little research says that Robins start to fly only two weeks after hatching. I'll give it a nother few days take a closer look to make sure everyone is gone then remove the nest.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 13, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Seems they could have. A little research says that Robins start to fly only two weeks after hatching. I'll give it a nother few days take a closer look to make sure everyone is gone then remove the nest.



They will re-use their nests. My sister-in-law has one in a bush in front of the house. A robin keeps coming back every year and sometimes twice in a season.


----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> If this happens again, you may find more help for the little guys here: http://www.mspca.org/programs/wildlife-resources/



Cool, thanks for the link!


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 13, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> If this happens again, you may find more help for the little guys here: http://www.mspca.org/programs/wildlife-resources/



Not sure the MSPCA can do a whole lot about either an abandoned nest or a dead robin. The eggs are likely to die within a day or two of not being tended to, so by the time you notice the mother isn't there, not a whole lot left to do.

Still, if you do call them and they do come out, make sure you make a donation to cover the expenses.

/pragmatic circle of life...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 13, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> They will re-use their nests. My sister-in-law has one in a bush in front of the house. A robin keeps coming back every year and sometimes twice in a season.



If it was in a bush I'd leave it. But I don't really want it aiding rot on top of the support beam of my deck.


----------



## dmc (Jun 14, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> FYI - checked my birdies last night, and they've all successfully flown the coop.
> 
> So my success rate is 4-4.  I must have a very welcoming environment for bird-raising.  Those of you with dead birdies and egss, you must be very inhospitable.  Time for some soul-searching.  I am helping the birdie species, thank goodness for folks like me



My cat is not happy about this...  not at all... In fact she may have "booooed"...


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 14, 2011)

dmc said:


> My cat is not happy about this...  not at all... In fact she may have "booooed"...



My wife is not pleased either- the birdies start chirping around 5 am, which wakes her up.

Me, I sleep through a freight train chirping...


----------



## dmc (Jun 14, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> My wife is not pleased either- the birdies start chirping around 5 am, which wakes her up.
> 
> Me, I sleep through a freight train chirping...



haha... same thing here... Little F'ers start up early... She runs over and shuts the window...  Or so she says.. I never hear it..  haha.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 14, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> FYI - checked my birdies last night, and they've all successfully flown the coop.
> 
> So my success rate is 4-4.  I must have a very welcoming environment for bird-raising.  Those of you with dead birdies and egss, you must be very inhospitable.  Time for some soul-searching.  I am helping the birdie species, thank goodness for folks like me



There seems to be no lack of Robins in my neighborhood. I think they're doing pretty well despite a few losses here an there.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 14, 2011)

no robins in our yard...dog catches them...


----------



## JimG. (Jun 14, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> no robins in our yard...dog catches them...



Nice!

I had an Irish water spaniel who used to hunt in our yard. Used to bring his kills to our back deck, kind of a gift to his masters I guess. Eradicated the groundhogs, even chased a few deer away. Almost killed the neighbor's cat who was hunting birds in some shrubs.

He was cured from hunting the day he cornered and killed a skunk. He was all happy, tail wagging when he brought it to our back door. Then he caught a whiff and went into a kind of depression. Took me several days and many gallons of tomato juice to clean him up enough to let him back in the house. Man did that stink!


----------



## ski stef (Jun 14, 2011)

aw..dogs rule.
never had a dog get skunked but my friends pup got porcupined....







ouch


----------



## JimG. (Jun 14, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> aw..dogs rule.
> never had a dog get skunked but my friends pup got porcupined....
> 
> 
> ...



Not funny but hard not to laugh at! Is that real or a photoshop job?

Poor puppy.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 14, 2011)

haha I know.  It's real.  That was his 5th time getting porcupined and the worst.  Vet says either they learn the first time and never do it again or it will be a continuous problem.  He has not learned his lesson, clearly.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 14, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> haha I know.  It's real.  That was his 5th time getting porcupined and the worst.  Vet says either they learn the first time and never do it again or it will be a continuous problem.  He has not learned his lesson, clearly.



Clearly...wonder what the attraction is.

Duke once confronted a snapping turtle that had wandered onto the property from an adjoining pond. He went straight for it and was barking and attacking and juking around; then I heard a yelp and he came jogging back to me with his tail between his legs. The turtle had snapped at his nose and managed to bite a little chunk off.

Wasn't much, didn't even bleed, but enough to cure him from turtles.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 14, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> aw..dogs rule.
> never had a dog get skunked but my friends pup got porcupined....
> 
> 
> ...



ouch is right....I'd guess 2-3 hours work plucking those barbed quills out of the dog's mug


----------



## ski stef (Jun 14, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> ouch is right....I'd guess 2-3 hours work plucking those barbed quills out of the dog's mug



yeah i think they put him under for that one


----------



## ski stef (Jun 14, 2011)

JimG. said:


> Clearly...wonder what the attraction is.
> 
> Duke once confronted a snapping turtle that had wandered onto the property from an adjoining pond. He went straight for it and was barking and attacking and juking around; then I heard a yelp and he came jogging back to me with his tail between his legs. The turtle had snapped at his nose and managed to bite a little chunk off.
> 
> Wasn't much, didn't even bleed, but enough to cure him from turtles.



sounds like a smart dog..curious but learns his lessons


----------



## vdk03 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> ouch is right....I'd guess 2-3 hours work plucking those barbed quills out of the dog's mug



The first time it happened they took him to the vet and just held him while the vet plucked them out. Every time since then they just got a few people to hold him down while they go to town plucking. Luckily the quills have their own natural antiseptic so you generally dont have to worry about infections. Unfortunately the dog has a p.i.c. (partner in crime) so when one gets quilled the other usually does too. but now back to the birds . . .


----------

